Ask HN: What convinced you to apply for the current job and why? - plvch
======
matt_the_bass
When I was finishing up uni I realized I either had to turn the technology I
was working on in to a job or find a job. So I started my company. It’s been
almost 20 years now. Still having fun, traveling the world, doing interesting
work.

------
gesman
My future boss read my blog post and sent me email.

Email went to spam folder.

Once a week i checked spam folder and found that email.

3 months later I moved from Canada to USA and the rest is history :)

------
Jeremy1026
I was unemployed. They were hiring.

------
orcs
The job, no provable skills.

The department within that job a better work/life balance and an actual
interest in what it does.

------
eip
Remote

------
ibn_ibid
It was in a product space I liked and they offered me lots and lots of
delicious money

